# Vega table saw fence adjustment



## huppmald (Oct 6, 2008)

I just bought a Grizzly table saw with a Vega fence already installed.
The fence pivots towards the blade from the front clamp to the back. Angleing the locked in fence. I see a brass spring steel clip that locks the cam to the front horizontal tube. I do not see adjustment. Before I dig deep into dismantleing the assembly, can someone shed a little light on the adjustment theory?

Regards,

Larry

:blink:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Perhaps the best solution would be to contact Vega and get a owners manual for the fence if the previous owner didn't have it. Then you'll have it for future reference, and you'll have part numbers incase you ever need any. http://www.vegawoodworking.com/index.htm


----------

